# iWeb et Yosemite ?



## dcdp (19 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous
Alors iWeb st-il encore compatible avec le nouvel os ?


----------



## CBi (19 Octobre 2014)

Je n'ai pas vu de problème. A priori, ce qui fonctionnait avec Mavericks fonctionne encore.


----------



## Riot_Boyzzz (26 Octobre 2014)

Je viens de crée un petit site pour une amie. Jusque là, Iweb et Yosemite fonctionne bien ensemble.



> Sauf qu'au moment de l'upload, il me demande de me connecter à Mobile Me.
> 
> Quand je clique sur "se connecter" j'arrive sur les préférences systèmes
> "non, merci" la fenêtre se ferme
> ...



Désolé .... je viens de remettre le paramètre FTP plutôt que MobileMe. Donc 100% compatible ! ;-)

Mais pourquoi Apple à abandonné ce logiciel !!!


----------



## Le teto (9 Novembre 2014)

C'est en effet vraiment dommage.

Je retarde le plus possible la migration, sachant que cela va prendre un temps fou ...

A +


----------



## ageine (29 Avril 2015)

CBi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu de problème. A priori, ce qui fonctionnait avec Mavericks fonctionne encore.



Bonjour,

Malheureusement je n'arrive plus à publier avec iWeb depuis le nouveau OS X.
J'ai paramétré avec serveur FTP, mais j'ai cru comprendre que c'était mieux avec le local host, puis utiliser un logiciel de transfert FTP. Or je ne sais pas comment ça marche, ni si c'est ce qui coince avec iWeb
Merci de m'aider à continuer à publier.

PS / selon Infomaniak (mon hébergeur), le fait de ne plus publier vient du nouvel OS X Yosemite.


----------



## Le teto (29 Avril 2015)

Etrange ! Il y a un message particulier ? Erreur ou autre ? Moi, je suis toujours sur maverick mais j'aimerai pouvoir t'aider quand même ....

Pour le reste, c'est plutôt fastidieux à mon avis mais facile. Utiliser Filezilla pour publier. C'est ce que je fais pour publier les documents comme les fichiers pdf ...

A +


----------



## ageine (30 Avril 2015)

Le teto a dit:


> Etrange ! Il y a un message particulier ? Erreur ou autre ? Moi, je suis toujours sur maverick mais j'aimerai pouvoir t'aider quand même ....
> 
> Pour le reste, c'est plutôt fastidieux à mon avis mais facile. Utiliser Filezilla pour publier. C'est ce que je fais pour publier les documents comme les fichiers pdf ...
> 
> A +


Lors de la publication, ça plante tout simplement. Arrêt de l'application 
Aucun message d'erreur particulier
Filezilla je ne connais pas. Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur le fonctionnement ?


----------



## Le teto (30 Avril 2015)

fillezilla est très simple : tu créés ta connexion (nom serveur+mot de passe), tu te connectes, tu glisses le ou les fichiers à déposer sur le serveur.
Je peux t'expliquer en live par Message ou FaceTime


----------



## JLB21 (1 Mai 2015)

Pas de problème chez moi pour publier depuis iWeb. Je suis sous Yosemite 10.10.3.


----------



## CBi (2 Mai 2015)

Je viens de tester à nouveau sans problème =
- réglages de publication du site = publier sur "dossier local"
  - vérifier que les autres champs sont correctement renseignés =
- emplacement du dossier = endroit sur le disque où iWeb va créer ses éléments.
- URL du site web = adresse du fichier racine une fois l'upload effectué = si la page principale du site à pour nom i_ndex_, on doit trouver ici quelque chose de forme: _http......index.html_​


----------



## Le teto (17 Mai 2015)

ageine a dit:


> Lors de la publication, ça plante tout simplement. Arrêt de l'application
> Aucun message d'erreur particulier
> Filezilla je ne connais pas. Peux-tu m'en dire plus sur le fonctionnement ?


Salut,
Tu en es où ????
A +


----------



## ageine (19 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, 

bon j'ai tenté de le publier en local. ça plante
Et sur FTP idem
voici le message d'erreur
Merci pour ton aide

Process:               iWeb [1433]
Path:                  /Applications/iWeb.app/Contents/MacOS/iWeb
Identifier:            com.apple.iWeb
Version:               3.0 (300)
Build Info:            iWeb-4650000~54
Code Type:             X86 (Native)
Parent Process:        ??? [1]
Responsible:           iWeb [1433]
User ID:               501

Date/Time:             2015-05-19 11:58:09.479 +0200
OS Version:            Mac OS X 10.10.3 (14D136)
Report Version:        11
Anonymous UUID:        FF4DD530-94CC-8C7F-05A8-30371677A57F


Time Awake Since Boot: 10000 seconds

Crashed Thread:        0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:        EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes:       KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000024

VM Regions Near 0x24:
--> 
    __TEXT                 0000000000001000-00000000003c1000 [ 3840K] r-x/rwx SM=COW  /Applications/iWeb.app/Contents/MacOS/iWeb

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread


----------



## Le teto (20 Mai 2015)

Salut,

Hélas, je ne sais pas t'aider pour le coup


ma version d'iWeb pour mon cas est 3.0.4 (601)

Or je lis : Version: 3.0 (300)

Un début de piste ?


----------



## jansolo (3 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, excusez mon intrusion dans ce post mais vous pourrez sans doute m'aider. Je migre d'un macbook pro à un autre et je ne trouve pas les fichiers relatifs à mes sites publiés avec iWeb pour pouvoir les placer sur le nouvel ordi... iWeb fonctionne mais est "vierge"... Merci! 

J'ai d'ailleurs le même soucis avec "Aide-mémoireé (stickies)...


----------



## Le teto (3 Juin 2015)

C'est (ou ce sont) les fichiers/répertoires Domain qu'il te faut copier :
répertoire fichier iWeb
Bibliothèque / application support / Iweb / Domain
Pour aide-mémoire, sais pô


----------

